# 1st course to go with scallop gratin entree?



## smoke (Jul 8, 2013)

We are having a dinner party soon and want to make this for the entree:


Bay Scallop Gratin Recipe : Ina Garten : Recipes : Food Network


But are not quite sure what to make for the first course that would  go well with it. I would provide more information, but we really cannot  think of anything. Its not a formal dinner but most of the attendees  will be foodies and expect something of good quality. 



  Would really appreciate any help!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 8, 2013)

Sounds delicious  My first thought is a crisp green salad with cucumbers and a creamy vinaigrette and crusty bread for sopping up the juices.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jul 8, 2013)

Ice cold seafood salad?


----------



## Hank H (Jul 8, 2013)

It looks kind of light so maybe you can go a little heavy on the appetizer.  How about a savory puff pastry, rare beef or beef short ribs maybe with polenta, or maybe meatballs with an asian influence. 

Great looking main course!


----------



## smoke (Jul 8, 2013)

Could anyone recommend a good wine to go with the entree? Not sure if I should make a thread for it or not.


----------



## merstar (Jul 8, 2013)

smoke said:


> Could anyone recommend a good wine to go with the entree? Not sure if I should make a thread for it or not.



Sauvignon Blanc (my preference), or Chardonnay. 
My recommendations: Monkey Bay Sauvignon Blanc or J. Lohr Chardonnay Riverstone.


----------



## merstar (Jul 8, 2013)

smoke said:


> We are having a dinner party soon and want to make this for the entree:
> 
> 
> Bay Scallop Gratin Recipe : Ina Garten : Recipes : Food Network
> ...



A few ideas:

Saffron Mussels (I use 3 lbs mussels and 2 Tbsp butter):
Saffron mussels - Chatelaine

Stuffed Mushrooms with Bacon and Garlic (haven't tried this yet, but it's from a very reliable source/excellent cook):
Eat@ Recipe Swap & Recipes :

This would be good if you're going to use the grill:
Tuscan-Style Grilled Vegetables with Aioli 
http://www.care2.com/channels/solutions/food/784

For a salad, I would do a simple green salad with a vinaigrette.


----------

